# Wilcox County Info Needed



## O_2BHUNTIN (Dec 3, 2004)

I  have the opportunity to hunt in Wilcox county just outside of Rochelle, never hunted that far south, wondering if anybody  could give me some info on the typical deer movements for that area for this time of the year, I'll be there on December 10th , 11th , and 12th. what food source do they tend to be on , when is or was the peak rut etc. any help would be appreciated 
                                                                       Thank you  Brian


----------



## Michael Lee (Dec 3, 2004)

Peak rut is usually mid to lat November.  Food sources will depend on the terrain and surroundings of your land.

Later in the year usually = tough hunting

ML


----------

